# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Что делать с вожделением?

## Вячеслав В.Ч.

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои смиренные поклоны, вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Мне нужна помощь, это очень важный вопрос для меня, но я боюсь задавать его старшим преданным лично - не хочу ломать их отношение ко мне.
  Дело в том, что я брахмачари по возрасту, то есть мне нет 25 лет. Я уже год живу в брахмачари ашраме. В целом, все было отлично, особенно месяц назад. Духовное обучение, садху санга, много служения и прочее. За этот год я сильно изменился: стал серьезней, разумней, умней, физически сильнее и самое главное - я перестал думать о девушках, я находился в достаточной изоляции от них и просто, как-то забыл о них, я даже чувствовал, как семя движется вверх! Вообщем я изменился. 
А вот суть: я уехал оттуда на месяц в святую дхаму на картику, случилось все не по моей воли, думаю Кришна
"отправил" меня. Тут конечно потрясающе, НО, тут огромное количество матаджи! Для меня, после года почти полной изоляции от них, стало не по себе. Я заметил за собой, что иногда я, как дурак пялюсь на матаджи, ну понимаете это как вы впервые видите что-то новое. В итоге, после недели тут, вожделение меня просто долбит по голове. Я в шоке от себя! Причем я делаю служение некоторым преданным, махараджам, проповедую и мне разумеется говорят какой я отличный преданный, сначала я смущаюсь за похвалу, но затем в уме всплывают воспоминания о моих мерзких мыслях про матаджи и мой ум гнусно смеется надо мной. У меня аоявляется желание сказать тому кто меня хвалят, что я на самом деле вообще не достоин даже находится в их обществе. Мне так мерзко становится от себя...  Тут еще есть одна которая мне нравится, но я же брахмачари! Причем я разумом понимаю, что это даже мысленно не допустимо, но в этот момент меня такое вожделение охватывает. Я чувствую себя отвратительно. Я читаю джапу, хожу в храм, делаю служение - снаружи я хороший брамачари, но внутри вам лучше даже не видеть. Я когда матаджи вижу красивую мне хочется прямо схватить ее, вы понимаете насколько я мерзок??
Что мне делать? Как же так, я же целый год жил отлично, я не хочу женится вообще, у меня другие планы на жизнь, но я болен этим вожделением. Я боюсь, что едва мне попадется возможность осуществить то что крутится в уме - я сорвусь.
Я не хочу обсуждать это со старшими, они перестанут со мной общаться. Что мне делать? Я схожу с ума.

В любом случае или ответе - благодарю.
Ваш слуга.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА, Прабху. Я благодарен Вам за то, что Вы обратились с таким важным вопросом,  Вы проявили на мой взгляд силу воли, храбрость и разум. 
Я понимаю Ваши чувства, понимаю как сейчас Вам сложно, ведь это для Вас так важно. Я  постараюсь помочь Вам. Должен признаться, что у меня был подобный опыт, когда я много лет назад жил в брахмачари ашраме и поэтому мне знакома Ваша ситуация. Примите  мои слова поддержки и сочувствия.
Однако, сразу скажу Вам самое Важное - ЕСЛИ ВАС СИЛЬНО БЕСПОКОИТ ВОЖДЕЛЕНИЕ - ЭТО НЕ ЗНАЧИТ, ЧТО ВЫ ПЛОХОЙ! Вы  обеспокоились проблемой настолько, что словами и в мыслях начали буквально хлестать себя такое отношение к себе может быть разрушительным и все станет еще хуже. Это как попытка убежать от проблемы, скрыться где-то в укромном месте. Дело в том, что Ваш возраст это начало периода, когда юноша наконец-то становится мужчиной, это период, когда происходит созревание мужчины, его качеств, его чувства ответственности за свою жизнь и даже за жизнь других, ЭТО ДХАРМА. ЭТО НЕ ЕСТЬ ЧТО-ТО ПЛОХОЕ! Это период развития человека и мужчины.  В этот период мужчина может задуматься о выборе на своем духовном пути: или принять ответственность за семью - общину  вайшнавов в качестве брахмачари или принять ту же ответственность и еще так же за свою жену и в будущем за своих детей. И то и другое НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ПЛОХИМ, это просто немного разные виды ответственности, разные АШРАМЫ. АШРАМ - это место, где занимаются духовной практикой в семье. Или в семье брахмечари в Храме или в семье со своей женой, детьми и родственниками. Это разные возможности для духовного развития человека. Однако, за преданным стоит выбор: в каком ашраме ему быть ответственным, какой вид ответственности ему принимать. Поэтому, прабу вначале возьмите себя в руки и скажите себе -ДА У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ВОЖДЕЛЕНИЕ, НО ЭТО НЕ ДЕЛАЕТ МЕНЯ ПЛОХИМ И ПАДШИМ. Поймите, что вожделение не приходит только к мертвым, все остальные вынуждены принимать сражение. САДХАКА - это тот, кто не перестает сражаться, т. е. следовать по духовному пути. Поэтому, примите - ДА, ЭТО У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ, ЧТО Я ДОЛЖЕН ДЕЛАТЬ ДАЛЬШЕ? Эта жизненная позиция намного сильнее, чем сокрушаться и просто с ненавистью пинать себя. Как бы Вам тяжело не было, куда бы Вы не попадали, первое - сохраняйте уважение к себе, достоинство И ПО-ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ  спокойствие. Учитесь управлять собой даже в шторм!
И следующее: сядьте в спокойном месте, помолитесь Кришне и на листке бумаги напишите для себя план Вашей жизни. Какая Ваша высшая цель, какие есть промежуточные цели, что Вы хотите достичь, каким Вы хотите быть, для этого Вам обязательно быть брахмачари или для этого Вам обязательно нужно быть семьянином - грихасткой? Если Ваш выбор - брахмачари, то это то, что Вы действительно хотите, или этодля получения духовного опыта и образования или это для того, что это престижно, или что-то еще? Сделайте такой анализ, разберитесь в себе, честно и с уважением к себе.
Брахмачари - это очень благоприятный ашрам для духовного становления мужчины - преданного. И каждому рекомендуется по-возможности пожить в нем некоторое время или долгое время или остаться в нем  совсем на долго.   Суть в том, где сейчас Вам более благоприятно находиться для Вашего духовного роста? Это то, что важно понять - где Вы будете счастливы и будете чувствовать, что духовно развиваетесь? 
Теперь может быть некоторые практичные рекомендации: начните такую практику - когда Вы видите матаджи, старайтесь думать о них с большим уважением, как о матерях, как о замечательных и возвышенных душах, приносите им в уме поклоны и старайтесь, на сколько это возможно служить им как преданным, которые находятся по отношению к нам как те, кто нуждаются в нашей заботе и защите, НО, как брахмачари сохраняйте дистанцию и воздерживайтесь от любого общения.
Так же важно для Вас : посмотрите вглубь себя - если Вы сейчас живете как брахмачари, но Вы видите, что есть сейчас влечение, то возможно, было бы лучше через какое-то время запланировать стать счастливым семейным преданным, хотя, сейчас продолжать обучение в ашраме. Другими словами, решить для себя
Самое главное - для своего дальнейшего духовного развития определить - МОЙ ДУХОВНЫЙ ПУТЬ К КРИШНЕ БУДЕТ ПРОХОДИТЬ  ЧЕРЕЗ АШРАМ БРАХМАЧАРИ ИЛИ ГРИХАСТКИ? И не нужно думать о себе негативно, это просто часть Вашего духовного пути. Например: сегодня многие преданные-грихастхи, как и многие проповедники--брахмачари, успешны в духовной жизни и проповеди - Говардхан Гопал прабху, Аударья Дхама прабху, Патита Павана прабху, Враджендра Кумар прабху, Ангира Муни прабху. Очевидно, что преданный должен определить для себя тот статус в котором он сможет быть более вдохновленным и занятым в своей духовной миссии Шриле Прабхупаде. Поразмышляйте пожалуйста над этим.
Что касается главного - сильного вожделения сейчас в Дхаме. Это особенность Вриндавана - все выходит наружу и усиливается, хотя Вы думали, что этого у меня нет, или меня это не беспокоит. Именно по этому во Вриндаван рекомендуется приезжать после того как духовная жизнь уже становится устойчивой и появляется вкус к ней. Вриндаван - это очень ответственно.
Поэтому, еще - терпите это чувство. Терпите, служите преданным, смиренно молитесь, подольше стойте и молитесь перед Божествами во всех Храмах, побольше слушайте и воспевайте на киртанах, а главное - ПРИМИТЕ СЕБЯ ТАКИМ И НЕ ОСКОРБЛЯЙТЕ СЕБЯ, А СКАЖИТЕ - ДА, ЕСТЬ ТАКАЯ ЗАДАЧА У МЕНЯ  - НУЖНО ПРОТИВОСТОЯТЬ ВОЖДЕЛЕНИЮ, ЧТО ЖЕ, БУДУ РЕШИТЕЛЬНО ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ, БУДУ СТАРАТЬСЯ! И КОНЕЧНО БУДУ , ДУМАТЬ О ТОМ, ЧТО ВОЗМОЖНО МНЕ НУЖНО СТАТЬ ХОРОШИМ ГРИХАСТКОЙ!
Так же Вам необходимо иметь хороших друзей - преданных, тех, кто может Вам помочь в трудную минуту и поддержать, когда Вам трудно. Вообщем необходимо хорошее общение. Это важно.
Наверное это пока все, если почувствуете необходимость - напишите как Вы ощущаете то, что я написал. Что у Вас изменилось. Есть ли у Вас вопросы, что нужно обсудить еще?
Я желаю Вам успеха на духовном пути и будьте счастливы!

----------

